# What oil should use in my backhoe



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

I just picked up a 1954 case 300 loader backhoe and I found the backhoe hydraulic system has water in it because the oil is light white color. I have done a little research on line and have read using anything from SAE30 motor oil to AW or ISO 32, 46 and 68. So I need to know what oil should I use in this 1954's backhoe?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well roger8244 I don't know a dam thing about a 1954 case but a 1954 Massey Harris combine used 30wt. non detergent as hydraulic oil.


----------



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

Just an update, after checking online I found out the tractor is a 1956-1958 case 300 not a 1954 as I was told it was.


----------

